# Police Officer Patrick Hill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Patrick Hill*

Detroit Police Department, Michigan

End of Watch: Saturday, October 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/2/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Patrick Hill succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained six months earlier following a high speed pursuit of a murder suspect.

The vehicle they were pursuing was boxed into another police car at the intersection of Linwood and Hooker Street. The murder suspect immediately opened fire on officers from inside the vehicle, striking Officer Hill in the head and wounding another officer. Other officers on the scene returned fire, killing the subject. Another person in the vehicle attempted to flee on foot but was arrested.

Officer Hill was transported to a local hospital in critical condition. He succumbed to his wounds on October 19th, 2013.

Officer Hill had served with the Detroit Police Department for 13 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police James E. Craig
Detroit Police Department
1301 Third Street
Detroit, MI 48226

Phone: (313) 596-2200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21850-police-officer-patrick-hill#ixzz2iFvWDwwP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Hill


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Hill


----------

